# New 10.8g button



## husker4515 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my biggest one to date, 10.8 grams.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 10, 2011)

NICE :!: 

Good work man. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 10, 2011)

"Love it" Its a beauty. -Andrew


----------



## glondor (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice. looks real good to me. What was your feed stock?


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 10, 2011)

glondor said:


> Nice. looks real good to me. What was your feed stock?



20 grams of very very very thick sprayed gold over nickel I think but I not sure. They were scrapings that came from various machines that were cleaned. These machines actually make various computer chips.


----------



## glondor (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting source. It is amazing where gold can be found!


----------

